# Red spots in the gravel



## Petunia (Dec 30, 2013)

There is a thick layer of the gravel mixed with Flourite at the bottom of the tank, thru the glass i can see a few red spots inside the substrate. Anyone knows what are they? Some bacteria? anaerobic pockets or algae? I've attached couple pics.


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

quick throw a tampon in there..:lol:


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like algae to me.


----------



## Petunia (Dec 30, 2013)

It's spreading fast


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

it doesn't look like a planted tank. My advise to you is to do a gravel vac. and a water change. Then reduce the amount of gravel in there. Normally, without plant, try no more than 1/2".


----------



## Petunia (Dec 30, 2013)

charles said:


> it doesn't look like a planted tank. My advise to you is to do a gravel vac. and a water change. Then reduce the amount of gravel in there. Normally, without plant, try no more than 1/2".


Yes, it is planted tank, but most of the plants are chopped off due BBA infestation. Roots are everywhere. And I'm vacuuming in between every week.


----------



## CeeZer (Jan 24, 2014)

Considering your green algae presence and look, I'd say you need to cut down on light (length of exposure to) or block off natural sunlight.
Test water for hardness, you may have some excessive amounts of iron in water too. Run tap water at least 5 minutes before re-filling water change holding container.
Also, check for Nitrites and Nitrates.


----------



## Petunia (Dec 30, 2013)

CeeZer said:


> Considering your green algae presence and look, I'd say you need to cut down on light (length of exposure to) or block off natural sunlight.
> Test water for hardness, you may have some excessive amounts of iron in water too. Run tap water at least 5 minutes before re-filling water change holding container.
> Also, check for Nitrites and Nitrates.


Thanks. Yes, there are green algae at the bottom and BBA everywhere. I've cut down light about week ago, up to 6hrs /day, and no sun exposure, keeping windows covered. Good idea about iron, have to run a test. 
Can't afford to run tap water for so long - it will flood the house from the sewage side we have pond water, our own water system and sewage system as well. No chlorine added, that probably the reason that some algae getting into the tank. UV and carbon filters are not perfect.
Nitrites and Nitrates are good. Those red algae grow on glass only. Strande mutant.


----------



## Peekay (Jan 27, 2014)

I would sometimes get this same thing in my last tank. I always figured it was due to lack of water circulation in a nutrient rich spot of the tank.. yay mulm.  When algae was minimal everywhere else, it didn't spread or hurt anything, and I'd just scrape it as part of my normal cleaning routine. 

I'm sure that when your overall algae situation gets controlled that this will subside too. Good luck with the battle!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I get the similar spots if not the same spots in my African tank all the time. It seems to happen in the deeper substrate areas. I don't see it as anything to worry about. As mentioned a good gravel vac will help. I usually just stir up the front glass/ substrate area with with a long plastic pipe I have.


----------



## Petunia (Dec 30, 2013)

I almost figured out the reason of algae growth. Use to cover windows daily, but never thought to block sun on the door, it's shining through window's glass.


----------

